# Slate Call



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TheLionsFan said:


> That is one very nice looking call.
> 
> And not to take anything away from Natures Echo, but my wife just surprised me with a new call from a guy named Steve Reeves that makes custom turkey calls, under the name Supreme Turkey Calls. They look very nice. Haven't got it in the mail yet, but am very very anxious to try it out. Crystal (which is my favorite) on one side and slate on the other. Will post when I get to test drive it.


Steves a great guy, we hang out with the Supreme Crew in Nashville alot of nights.. Steve builds a very good friction call..


----------

